# AT WHAT POINT.....



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all

At what point would you need to have donor eggs?  We are looking to go for our first cycle of ivf this year after i have lost some weight but the last blood test for my fsh was 12, six months before that is was 9.  Now I know that fsh flutuates and ive had another blood test and just waiting for the results of that.  Obviously im hoping its not 12 again but if it is does it mean i cannot use my own eggs and would be better to go for donor.

Hope this makes sense.  Also, if there are any women who have used donor eggs how do you feel about it and did it take you a while to decide whether to use them or not?

Wishing you all BFP's this year..

Thanks
Debsx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

How old are you if you do not mind me asking?! and also if this is your first IVF there are so many things that could effect the outcome not just FSH.....The basics are really down to how much do you want to try for a biologoical child I guess? An FSH of 12 is really not that bad  - I cycled with 11 at ARGC and got 10 eggs! IVF is also about trial and "error"; seeing what works for you - this may take some time to get right    

xxx


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Im 39 nearly 40 and my partner is 45 so I dont have a lot of time to place with really.  The higher the number of FSH, does this mean you have less eggs or they are poor quality.

Thanks for your reply.

Debx


----------

